# Boar Stud Fee...How much?



## 10kids (Jun 24, 2010)

We have recently been approached about our boar providing stud services. We have always had a boar and some sows, and just did our own thing. How much do you charge/pay for boar stud service? We truly have no idea and have not found anything local to get an idea. Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## cooper101 (Sep 13, 2010)

I knew a guy who just didn't want it to cost him anything. You had to pick it up, feed it, and return it unbroken. It wasn't a purebred or anything.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

How much is your entire herd worth to you? 

That's basically what you put at risk every time you loan him out. Add on the cost of replacements that would be needed, the downtime -- up to several years depending on the pathogen -- and, personally, I don't know anyone that would be willing to pay what it _really costs_ to offer a boar at stud.


----------



## Brooks WV (Jul 24, 2010)

My brother used a stud boar earlier this year. Pretty similar to what Cooper said; he kept the boar for a month and had to feed it. The boar was about 500 pounds and ate 23 hours a day, only stopping to service the sow (great life, eh?!), My brother was happy to return him before he was bankrupted by the big fella! It wasn't a purebred or anything, just a local pig. I might ask for a pick of the litter, or the price of a piglet. I think it's a different story with registered purebred studs.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

I agree with olivehill. Wouldn't want any of my boys bringing home any std's!


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

olivehill said:


> How much is your entire herd worth to you?
> 
> That's basically what you put at risk every time you loan him out. Add on the cost of replacements that would be needed, the downtime -- up to several years depending on the pathogen -- and, personally, I don't know anyone that would be willing to pay what it _really costs_ to offer a boar at stud.


Olive Hill nailed it!


----------



## FarmerRob (May 25, 2009)

What olivehill said. This is why Artificial Insemination is available and a good idea.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

=== What olivehill said. This is why Artificial Insemination is available and a good idea. ===


As long as you know who you're dealing with. AI can also be contaminated!


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Back when we were getting started breeding we borrowed boars. We were offered the choice of $50 per sow to be serviced or one piglet from each litter produced. We chose the latter. We also housed, fed and returned the boar "unbroken" as someone else said. The boars stayed with us each time for about a month so they hit the first cycle of our sows (they were in sync) and then he was there 21 days later incase a sow got missed.

That was a long time ago and the prices of everything have gone up so I would figure double to triple that.

As soon as we could justify it we got our own boar, actually, he was the third one we borrowed. We negotiated a buy price of ten piglets.

I looked at AI but for us with our pasture setup it is more expensive than having a boar by far and also a lot more work. I like the simplicity of letting the boars take care of the job.

Stud services are risky from a bio-security point of view. Neither a borrower nor a lender be. I get requests all the time from people who want to borrow a boar or bring their sows for breeding but I don't do it as I can't risk the infection of our herd. What I do instead is sell young boars. It's a better solution all around. If you don't need him any longer after the gentleman has done his job you can eat him. Since our boars don't have taint this works.

Cheers,

-Walter
Sugar Mountain Farm
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/blog


----------



## RW kansas hogs (Nov 19, 2010)

We have gotten ourselves into the same situation right now, We have 3 sows that need serviced but the 2 boars we do have are not big enough to get the job done.
I placed an ad today on a local website looking for a Boar to service our sows, I know its long shot but a person has to try at least. 
And we know all the pro's & con's of doing this but we don't to wait 3 months untill our Boars are big enough. 
And trust me i wont let this happen again, Being Boar-less is a bad thing


----------



## Lionrose (Jun 4, 2006)

*10kids*,
Around here, NW AR, I have recently found out (looking to get my sow rebreed) that those willing, really just want a gilt from the litter as payment. Witch is Great for me, I really prefer just a breeding verses keeping a boar. I kept a boar last time and he eat 10 times what the 2 growing gilts did.

I found a guy not to far from me that is willing to let me have his young Lg black boar to breed my sow. He wants me to keep him while the breeding commences. Iâll take him some of my feed (we have feed mixed at the mill) so he can switch him over slowly, from what he feeds and then about a week or so later Iâll go get him. I am planning to wean the piglets just before I go to get him, that way I know sheâll come in heat soon after, to try and minimize the time he is here. 

*RW Kansas hogs,*
I call the adds on Craigâs list that were advertising feeders and wieners for sale. I was looking for a young boar to buy. I just assumed Iâd have to buy one really didnât think Iâd have much luck getting someone to agree to stud service. Told them what I was looking for and most had already cut the boys. Then I would ask if they would consider stud service for my sow, stating thatâs what I would really prefer. Most told me they used to do that but then folks would cheat them out of the gilt promised for the breeding so they just donât do it any more. Last guy I called was really nice and has a young boar for sale, I would have bought, but also asked him about maybe stud service and he told me the same thing. We talked for some time. He said heâd talk it over with his wife for me to call back that evening. I offered character references but he said it wasnât necessary. I called back and they decided to let me do a breeding. Iâm so happy! :dance:

D


----------



## HeritagePigs (Aug 11, 2009)

I know you want to put him to work right away but I really advise you to go and see the boar while he is transitioning to your feed. This gives you a chance to see if he is showing any signs of illness before you bring him on your farm.

It's really risky and I wish you the best.


----------



## Lionrose (Jun 4, 2006)

Hey Brian,
Yeah I do want to put him to work ASAP. I know itâs a crap shoot. But really I donât want to keep a boar. I will if I have to but donât want to. I just canât justify the cost of feeding one. I only have the one sow, am only raising meat for us and family etcâ¦Not selling pork or trying to make a living selling babies. Just selling the extraâs to off set cost of what we keep. 

I am going to go ck out his operation, when I take the feed over I should be able to tell a lot by the way he cares and keeps his pigs. Is there something I might not know to look for that I should? They are pasture raised on grass and dirt, no drugs, no cement floors, and natural feed, is what Iâm told. (havenât been over there yet, heâs out of town till Thursday so will go Friday and have a look see)
Thatâs a good idea, to go see him while heâs transitioning to my feed, thanks for the suggestion, I will do that. 

He has several pigs, breeding stock and some of all sizes. But he only has one young boar for sale, a lg black heâs asking $125 (not quiet old enough for breeding just yet) the others are barrows. Heâs in the business of selling pork more than pigs from what I gathered. He has Yorkshires, Hampshireâs, crossbreeds, Large Blacks, and red wattle crosses. I really like the red wattleâs but he only has sowâs no boar, or boar crosses.

D


----------



## RW kansas hogs (Nov 19, 2010)

Lionrose, Ive been calling people most of the afternoon and i get the same reply that you got. I have a few people that i havent heard back from and if i get all no's then we are thinking of buying a papered York boar from a guy in Nebraska. We can use him further down the road to breed our own breeding stock as well so it mite work, Have to wait and see


----------



## RW kansas hogs (Nov 19, 2010)

Well our little berk boar got the job done with our berk sow, Thats a big relief for me. Next is our blue butt sow next week then our 8 gilts in a few more weeks.


----------



## eggzackly (Apr 14, 2011)

a friend of mine lent out her boar and he came back with Leptospirosis. She had already vaccinated everything on her place, so her sows were fine, but still, bad deal for her.


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

Not quite the same thing, but we have a little potbelly we keep for garbage disposal since he appears to be too small for eating. Noticed an ad on cl wanting a pb stud. I got $50 and he got to have fun. Neither had ever bred before, so hopefully there were no stds to worry about. 

How young is the one too young to service the girls? I thought the boys matured early?


----------



## RW kansas hogs (Nov 19, 2010)

The boars usually do, Our Berkshire boar is 9 months old, We have 3 sows,2 are 3 years old and the other is 2 years old. There is a size difference between the sows and the young boar, If he has the will he will find a way to get the job done.


----------



## Hakesfarms (Aug 13, 2015)

We have large black Berkshire piglets for sale there are several boars we are going to cut them but would keep intact if someone wanted one.. We were also asked about letting our boar breed someone else's gilt they have not been bred before so we should be safe.


----------



## Pig in a poke (Mar 27, 2013)

Where are you located?


----------



## Hakesfarms (Aug 13, 2015)

Ronan MT


----------



## Pig in a poke (Mar 27, 2013)

ok, thanks, too far from here.


----------



## Hakesfarms (Aug 13, 2015)

Where are you located?


----------

